# Rough idle after warm start.



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello,

So my car seems to idle rough/low after a warm start. Seems fine on cold starts and smooths out after making it around the block. 

Any ideas? Could it be the IACV?


----------

